# 1 for ID and 6 just for fun



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I went to two of my favorite plant spots today and found some great plants! One area is a wetland field that has dried some and just now getting wet again. Seedlings are popping up everywhere and perennial roots are sending up new shoots. By the way, this is in Nacogdoches County, Texas (about the middle of what we call "East Texas" ).

The first plant is the only one that was in water (a shallow pond that never dries up...it's a data recording area for SFA ag students). I have no idea what it is and would appreciate an ID. The others, I have a good idea and were all coming up in the field I mentioned above. I'll put what I believe them to be above each photo. If you think I made an error, please chime in. 

*#1 - Don't know...please help me with it*

















*#2 - Don't know, but not really concerned *with it...maybe a Ludwigia, maybe not









*#3 - Proserpinaca pectinata* seedlings (maybe P. palustris, but I think P. pectinata)









*#4 - Gratiola sp. (don't know which)*









*#5 - Callitriche terrestris seedlings*









*#6 - Ludwigia pilosa *- new shoots just coming up (sorry, I forgot to bring the camera this time to get a good nature-shot! )









*#7 - Eleocharis parvula* - (slight chance it could be _E. microcarpa_, but I think not)









*Dinner is served! Entree plus side dish.* 









-Dave


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, that's some really neat loot, dave. :^) I wish I could go picking like that with my friends or something... I'm not so sure about the unknown plants, but nice pictures.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first one is a Potamogeton---one of the linear leaved Potamogetons, possibly P. foliosus. It seems to have longer leaves than foliosus in the pictures I can get on google.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Paul, I was thinking that as well. I noticed P. diversifolius has similar young leaves. At least I know where to find this one later in the summer so I can get a better idea. I'm just glad it was completely submersed...gives me another plant to add to my native repertoire.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the first one may be Heteranthera dubia. I can't tell if the leaf has a midvein. Heteranthera would not have a midvein, while Potamogetons would have one. It could be Potamogeton foliosus. I don't see any fruits, unfortunately; that's the easiest way to identify P. foliosus.

P. diversifolius has extremely thin, delicate leaves, usually less than 0.5mm wide, so I would rule that one out.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think the _Gratiola_ is likely to be anything other than _G. brevifolia_.

I also lean toward a _Potamogeton_ for the first one, but I'll defer to our new member as to the species it likely is.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave, if you go back to the site in another month or two, you'll probably see some tiny, 6-petaled yellow flowers just above the surface. Heteranthera dubia will only flower successfully when one of two things happen:
1) it gets stranded on a wet mudflat
2) it grows so densely that the thick mass of plants can support the emergent flower stalks.

Your shallow wetland description seems to suggest this species, and the lack of midvein plus slightly flattened stem make it even more likely.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I still lean towards Potamogeton. Heteranthera has wider, thicker leaves. Dave's plant has narrower leaves that are translucent enough to see through, especially the young leaves. It also looks like a smaller plant than H. dubia.

H. dubia in culture, photo Krombholz









Photo S.L. Winterton


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

It very well could be a narrow-leaved Potamogeton sp., but it would be necessary to look for a midvein to be sure. If flowers/fruits were present, that would also be a dead giveaway.
Sometimes leaf morphology can be reliable, but most Potamogetons are extremely variable in response to growing conditions, and a good many hybrids exist within the genus as well.
The photos above are good representations of Heteranthera dubia at maturity.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Heteranthera dubia in-situ:









Potamogeton foliosus: (notice the axillary fruit cluster and obvious midvein)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll be revisiting the site sooner or later and will update you. I do think it is a Potamogeton, I see a midvein, at least a hint of one...very light in color, and the leaves are translucent as well. I also put this in my tank. It adjusted poorly, but is still alive and I think it will revive.


----------

